# Did CBT work for you?



## fighter (Nov 28, 2009)

So I'm planning on trying CBT as well as group therapy if at all possible (to increase my exposure) I was wondering if anyone has completed a 3 month CBT program and if so, what kind of reduction of symptoms can one expect?

I read in the literature that roughly 60% of patients will experience a "clinical reduction in symptomology" after having completed a CBT regiment but the definiton of clinical reduction is given only as "significant" and I don't know what significant means in terms of quantitative terms. 

Will CBT give me my life back? Will it allow me to communicate without heart racing panic attacks?


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't know, you could probably try it on a trial period. Personally it had absolutely no effect on me at all, but then it is not 100% effective so who knows how you will respond. I guess it depends on how mild or sever your symptoms are. I'm on the 'severe' end of the SA scale so I think that's why it was unaffective with me.


----------



## Johnnie (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm currently in a CBT program @ Temple University in Philadelphia. I'm 3 months into a supposedly 4 month treatment. We've only just now begun exposures and it's terrifying (not comforting, i know). Their moto is "invest in a storm today for a calmer future" or something like that. basically put yourself through hell for the time being until you can correct those automatic negative thoughts. i'll keep you posted to see how well it works. success rate is pretty high here i believe 80% or so. I've also heard of people that need more than the usual 16 weeks and end up staying a year or two in therapy.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

You might want to read these two experiences:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/treatment/products/3.html


----------



## fighter (Nov 28, 2009)

Johnnie said:


> I'm currently in a CBT program @ Temple University in Philadelphia. I'm 3 months into a supposedly 4 month treatment. We've only just now begun exposures and it's terrifying (not comforting, i know). Their moto is "invest in a storm today for a calmer future" or something like that. basically put yourself through hell for the time being until you can correct those automatic negative thoughts. i'll keep you posted to see how well it works. success rate is pretty high here i believe 80% or so. I've also heard of people that need more than the usual 16 weeks and end up staying a year or two in therapy.


What do they define as "success"? Cessation of symptoms/signficant reduction in symptoms?

Since CBT is pretty much the only scientifically proven psychotherapy to work I guess all of our eggs are in one basket.. and I'm going to find a program to commit to no matter what - it'd just be inspirational to think maybe a signficant amount of completers had a meaningful recovery. (60% reduction in symptoms)


----------



## rubyruby (Jun 17, 2009)

this is my 2nd time trying it. I had bought tapes several years ago and had some success and then had a set back and I just said forget it. i was told to expect set backs but I gave up to soon.

I'm kind of in the same boat as you starting a new program so I guess we'll see how it goes. Best of luck.


----------



## Cruiser (Jan 9, 2010)

I believe it definitely helped me, I not walk out of my last session screaming I am cured! But it did help me realize when my anxiety was building up and when I may be on the verge of an anxiety attack far more effectively than before I took it and that was a great help.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

It hasn't worked for me as yet but I haven't written it off. A therapist once explained to me that the basis of CBT is to idenfify one core belief that is at the centre of your problems/issues and to work on changing it. Once you've made progress with that, everything else is supposed to follow.

I suspect that the reason it might not've helped me back then is that I didn't know what my core negative thought was. It's so important to fully recognise what your problems are if you want CBT to work. Sticking to it is really hard but it will be worth it. I made the mistake of expecting it to be a miracle cure. Good luck with your sessions.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Just another thought: CBT doesn't work for everyone, and I don't like the way some professionals seem to think it can solve any mental health issue. A while ago I bought a book about CBT techniques tailored specifically to SAD, which you can have a look at here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cognitive-b...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1263335511&sr=1-2

It's a great book. Bear in mind it's written for practioners rather than patients, but it shows you the kinds of techniques you might use in treating your SA. You could suggest some of them to your therapist. Best of all, it's all based on evidence. CBT that hasn't been adapted specifically to SA isn't particularly effective in treating it. I want to get myself a therapist who'll go through the whole book with me. :b (I'm not the author of this book, I promise :lol I'm just very interested in mental health stuff.)


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

It didn't work for me, but I never tried it through an actual program. My therapist had me try it for a while & though I did what I was supposed to do (tried to) it didn't work at all with me. It seems to help most people though. Everyone's different.


----------



## fighter (Nov 28, 2009)

^I don't see how it could work for majority of people when from this thread it sounds like it's worked for about 5% of the people and only marginally at that.

I thought social anxiety was "treatable"?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

schema therapy supposed to work for those who tried traditional cbt but didnt have any success.

http://www.schematherapy.com/


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes, if you work at it and don't actually expect it to work for you. Its your job to do the things CBT teaches you, if you don't you are wasting your time.


----------

